# Cutting a chainsaw with a hedge :S



## Aled Owen (May 2, 2010)

What a prick...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUbTmYkJyog&feature=related

EDIT: haha at the thread title, seriously I'm rubbish at this :S


----------



## BigSix (May 18, 2010)

No offfense, but I don't get it--what are we supposed to understand, from this video?

Thanks,

Big Six


----------



## Rudedog (May 18, 2010)

I think the idea is that he is hedge trimming with a chainsaw as opposed to using hedge clippers. I liked his safety gear too. I bet he was wearing flip flops.


----------



## Rookie1 (May 18, 2010)

Im not the safest person at all but I think that dude is very unsafe. I just learnd how not to trim the hedge.


----------



## BigSix (May 18, 2010)

Rudedog said:


> I think the idea is that he is hedge trimming with a chainsaw as opposed to using hedge clippers. I liked his safety gear too. I bet he was wearing flip flops.



Ah...well, the weird thing is, I routinely (like every other year, whether it needs it or not--LOL) trim approx. 200-300' of hedge (maybe more? Never paced it out) using...(wait for it) a chain saw.

I do this because the hedge is pretty beefy, with many of the stalks being larger than the 3/4" teeth (throat?) of the larger hedge trimmers. Plus, the hedge, which I'm told is "privet", is fairly over-run with maple saplings, which can get to be an inch or two over a period of two years. I just found it easier to hold a 9.5lb Poulan (homeowner model, an old "Micro XXV) with a 14" bar, and go at it, rather than to keep switching from overwhelmed hedge trimmer to nippers, to saw, for the trees.

I agree with you on the video dude's lack of safety equipment--I wear safety glasses and 30 db-reduction Peltor muffs, but I will admit to having done this shirtless, and I have not yet purchased a pair of chaps. I don't wear flip flops, however--LOL!

I also did the hedge once using an old Simplicity garden tractor, with a 48" Haban (IIRC?) sicklebar mower. The sickle bar would go up almost to 90 degrees (maybe about 80-85 degrees?) in the "transport" position, and still run. I only did it once, to see if I could, but it wasn't the safest thing, as I had to keep pulling the hedge down, and bending it (it was about 10' high) to get it into the sickle bar. This placed it a little too close the the face/carotid artery, for comfort, so I never did it again. Compared to sicklebar, I think I'm better off with the chain saw (knock on wood three times). 

I just wondered if there was some general "No-no" associated with chainsaws and hedges? If so, perhaps the OP could educate me, so I can guard against it or rethink my saw usage? (Knock on wood three times).

Thanks to all who respond.

Big Six


----------



## pdqdl (May 22, 2010)

No. chainsaws are for cutting woody vegetation.

Everybody that calls themselves a tree service will put a chainsaw to work on an overgrown hedge. Sometimes we cut them them down to 12" tall, and then let them resprout.


----------



## Aled Owen (May 22, 2010)

It's not cutting the hedge I was really posting about, mainly his safety equipment. (or lack of it)

I'd have thought cutting a hedge with a chainsaw would be frowned upon though, guess not.


----------



## pdqdl (May 22, 2010)

A real gardener frowns disapprovingly at the mere thought of even using electric hedge trimmer's. They leave a course cut with many frazzled ends. Of course that's not as bad as the frayed ends left by a chainsaw...


----------

